# Does anyone know where I could get really good quality rashers?



## joanmul (1 Nov 2006)

Does anyone know where I could get really good quality rashers.   We've reached the stage that we don't have the full Irish anymore when we go away because the rashers are no good.   If I knew where, in the dublin/Dunlaoghaire area I could get them I wouldn't mind paying the little bit extra for them as we wouldn't have them very often anyway.


----------



## CCOVICH (1 Nov 2006)

*Re: Rashers*

I like Shaws myself.  Should be available in nearly any supermarket.


----------



## Lyndan (1 Nov 2006)

*Re: Rashers*

Hicks in Dun Laoghaire or Superquinn have the best rashers


----------



## liteweight (1 Nov 2006)

*Re: Rashers*

Shaws and Hicks are good. I was at an organic market in Dun Laoghaire a while ago and there's a stall selling sausages and rashers....aaah just like the old days!!


----------



## TarfHead (1 Nov 2006)

*Re: Rashers*

Have you tried a 'proper' butcher, as opposed to one in a supermarket ?

I assume that there is a choice of butchers in Dun Laoghaire or Glasthule ?


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2006)

*Re: Rashers*

Yeah - I'd generally try to avoid buying meat other than from the local butcher myself. Generall much better quality and much cheaper than the supermarkets etc.


----------



## Deirdra (1 Nov 2006)

*Re: Rashers*

I know what joanmul means.

All the bacon seems to be frozen and defrosted these days. Why? It seems outrageous! I emailed Superquinn to ask for more information. I'll post any reply I receive.


----------



## liteweight (1 Nov 2006)

*Re: Rashers*

They're filled with water and salt!


----------



## Deirdra (1 Nov 2006)

*Re: Rashers*

Liteweight: Are they getting filled to maximum capacity now? Is it my imagination that bacon / rashers getting are getting significantly worse?


----------



## liteweight (1 Nov 2006)

*Re: Rashers*

I don't think it's your imagination, they leave a horrible white slimy trail when you start to fry them now. My pan is left with a brown residue which looks like burnt salt, if I try to get them crispy.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2006)

*Re: Rashers*



liteweight said:


> My pan is left with a brown residue which looks like burnt salt


I like that stuff!  Even if it will probably kill me!


----------



## Deirdra (1 Nov 2006)

*Re: Rashers*



liteweight said:


> .... a horrible white slimy trail when you start to fry them now.....



Yes! it's the slimy trail that is freaking me. I think the correlation between the poor little live pigs and end product is getting disjointed!


----------



## olddog (1 Nov 2006)

*Re: Rashers*

The last time I had a good rasher was in the early '80s

It came from the Castlebar bacon company ( via a nearby shop )

A related matter is why is pork crackling not what it used to be.


----------



## ajapale (1 Nov 2006)

*Re: Rashers*

I like "dry cure". A crowd called "Rudds" based in Birr Co Offaly do them. Availiable in Supervalu.

"Dry cured by hand in the old traditional style. No added water, resulting in no shrinking during cooking and a dry yet succulent product when cooked"

Pork 95%
Salt,
Sugar
Sodium Ascorbate
Potassium Nitrate
Sodium Nitrite


----------



## liteweight (1 Nov 2006)

*Re: Rashers*



ClubMan said:


> I like that stuff!  Even if it will probably kill me!



Buyer beware!!


----------



## Carpenter (2 Nov 2006)

*Re: Rashers*

Caveat emptor


----------



## beaky (2 Nov 2006)

*Re: Rashers*

Shouldn't all ye people be grilling.  Might avoid the 'slime' and a lot healthier.   Whats wrong with a real home made 'mixed grill' seeing as you cannot get it out anymore.  Reminds us all of our poor roots i guess what with the amount of offal that used to be included (liver, sweetbreads and kidney etc).


----------



## fobs (2 Nov 2006)

*Re: Rashers*



> I like "dry cure". A crowd called "Rudds" based in Birr Co Offaly do them. Availiable in Supervalu.
> 
> "Dry cured by hand in the old traditional style. No added water, resulting in no shrinking during cooking and a dry yet succulent product when cooked"
> 
> ...


 
Ajapale i am definately a marketeers dream but while doing a spot of shopping at lunchtime bought the Rudd rashers you extolled so will report back after consumption!


----------



## Ciaran (2 Nov 2006)

*Re: Rashers*

Tesco Finest Maple Cure rashers are lovely and get the thumbs up any time I serve them!


----------



## NorfBank (2 Nov 2006)

*Re: Rashers*

Wholeheartedly agree with Ciaran, I was trying to think of the name of them but he just has.
A top notch rasher.


----------



## chico_d (2 Nov 2006)

*Re: Rashers*

Id reccomend Hicks in dun laoghaire for both rashers and sausages for full irish.


----------



## kramer2006 (2 Nov 2006)

*Re: Rashers*



ajapale said:


> I like "dry cure". A crowd called "Rudds" based in Birr Co Offaly do them. Availiable in Supervalu.


 
Rudds also do a pudding "Roulade" which is basically a white pudding INSIDE a black pudding if you can imagine such a thing. It's excellent.

In response to the health-conscious poster, frying bacon is vastly superior to grilling, particularly if your bacon is not of a high quality. Grilling only results in strips of salty leather. Who wants that on a bacon sarnie?


----------



## olddog (2 Nov 2006)

*Re: Rashers*



ajapale said:


> ...........
> Sugar
> Sodium Ascorbate
> Potassium Nitrate
> Sodium Nitrite



Hmmm...

Sounds like excess RIRA stock

Eat to much of this stuff, Clubie, and you will explode


----------



## ajapale (2 Nov 2006)

*Re: Rashers*



olddog said:


> The last time I had a good rasher was in the early '80s
> It came from the Castlebar bacon company ( via a nearby shop )
> A related matter is why is pork crackling not what it used to be.



Hi olddog, you woulnt be one of the butcher's dogs by any chance? aj


----------



## joanmul (2 Nov 2006)

*Re: Rashers*

Thanks Litewaite.   I never thought of the market in Dun Laoghaire.   It's very good so I'm off there next Sunday.   I've tried Rudds a long time ago - mustn't have been impressed because I haven't got them since.   It's all the white watery stuff and shrinkage as well as the poor taste that puts me off as the other posters said.


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Nov 2006)

*Re: Rashers*

Piece of fried bread with a small touch of salt beats a rasher any day.  Still miss O'Gorman's sausages.  Galtee Tender Cure rashers (slightly smoked) aren't too bad.  Agree with the grilling option tho'.


----------



## liteweight (3 Nov 2006)

*Re: Rashers*

How can you grill fried bread?


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Nov 2006)

*Re: Rashers*



liteweight said:


> How can you grill fried bread?


 
I'll tell you when you're older


----------



## liteweight (3 Nov 2006)

*Re: Rashers*



sueellen said:


> I'll tell you when you're older



That's the nicest thing anyone has said to me in ages!


----------



## askalot (3 Nov 2006)

*Re: Rashers*

Tesco's smoked streaky bacon. Pop under the grill for about 7 mins and you have the perfect crispy bacon and no white slime!


----------



## Seagull (3 Nov 2006)

*Re: Rashers*

I've given up on trying to fry bacon. Most rashers have so much water in them that you end up boiling them in the frying pan. At least when you grill them, the water can drop down into the bottom of the grill pan. The downside is not having the bacon fat for frying the eggs.


----------



## WhoAmI (12 Jan 2008)

*Re: Rashers*

Reviving an old-ish thread here instead of starting another one. I'm disappointed lately with the thick-cut rashers I've bought because they always shrink like mad under the grill. I prefer the maple cured ones, but it's hard to find ones which don't shrink a lot.

Anyone got any suggestions, or should I try my local butcher?

Edit: Sorry - only noticed now that this thread shouldn't really be in this forum, I think. Should it be moved to the Misc. Non-financial questions one?


----------



## ajapale (12 Jan 2008)

*Re: Rashers*

The Rudds Dry Cure (and also Dunnes Own Brand Dry Cure and Lidl Dry Cure) dont shrink as there is no added water.

Consumer Issues is the correct forum.



ajapale said:


> I like "dry cure". A crowd called "Rudds" based in Birr Co Offaly do them. Availiable in Supervalu.
> 
> "Dry cured by hand in the old traditional style. No added water, resulting in no shrinking during cooking and a dry yet succulent product when cooked"
> 
> ...


----------



## joanmul (12 Jan 2008)

The market in the Peoples Park, in Dun Laoghaire, has a couple of butchers selling rashers etc. I have had them and they are very good. Jane Russell (not the film star) has her own stand of home-made sausages and rashers which she sometimes has cooked ones for tasting. I've bought hers and some from the other butchers there and they are 'real' rashers.


----------



## michaelm (14 Jan 2008)

My rashers of choice are [broken link removed] mild-cure pale back rashers (grilled).  The only place I've seen them is my local Gala.


----------

